# Free Online 3D Hairstyle Makeover



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 12, 2004)

This site is awsome I tried it and it works great, it figures out your face shape then you can see hairstyles that look great with your face shape. Try this girls you will love it. http://stellure.com/


----------



## Laura (Aug 12, 2004)

That sounds cool. Must bookmark it &amp; check it out later. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## beeotch (Jun 18, 2007)

oh yeah


----------



## Aprill (Jun 18, 2007)

Stellure is a nice website, but to see certain hairstyles and to upload your face, you must pay a fee


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2007)

I had cookies or something so its a no go for me.


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

thanksfor the link!


----------



## Miss Polli (Jul 21, 2007)

ooooh, sounds fabulous, will definitely check it out once my post-count reaches 10+


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

wish i could see the link.... =.=;


----------



## SweetLykSuga (Aug 17, 2007)

Great! Thanks for posting!


----------

